# Accessory Must Haves



## Gemsters (Jul 7, 2006)

action What are the must haves for our new camper. We will be taking our maiden voyage in about a week and have stuff from our old pop up to use, but what should we get for our new 28RSDS. Bunk sheet sizes could be a problem 34 x 84 etc. What about sliding shelves for the wardrobe cabinets? Does anyone have any ideas to maximize the space? Thanks


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Toilet paper, soap, shampoo, etc...


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

Beer !


----------



## Reggie44 (Aug 12, 2005)

-Door stops (2 for a $1) to keep the pantry shelves from sliding
-leveling blocks for 2 tires
-large block (6X6 min)for tongue jack
-prv for water line
-Awning deflappers
Hope this helps enjoy the new trailer. JR


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Flashlight. Don't leave home without it.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Beerman said:


> Beer !
> [snapback]129141[/snapback]​


I second that


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Driveway camp.

You would be surprised how many things you realize you left at home, and home is only a few steps away!

Dan


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

action Hi Gemsters action

refrigerator bars to keep things on the shelves while traveling...they make small ones for inside the medicine cabinet too.

Here's a good checklist:
http://www.rvnetlinx.com/wpclists.php

Dawn sunny


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I agree with Dan, a night of driveway camping (including preparing meals) will expose all kinds of must haves.

A couple I can think of:

1. A tool box with an assortment of screwdrivers, pliers, wrenches, fuses, etc.
2. A good First-Aid kit
3. Multiple flashlights and batteries
4. *RV* toilet paper
5. Throw rugs at each door
6. Outdoor carpet for under the awning
7. Festive holiday lights for the awning
8. Leveling blocks (20)
9. Wheel chocks
10. Make sure you have a lug wrench that will fit both the wheels, and the lugs holding the spare on the back (they are not the same)
11. Refrigerator thermometer
12. Note pad to write down all the things you should have brought!

Have a great maiden voyage, and let us know how it goes!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> I agree with Dan, a night of driveway camping (including preparing meals) will expose all kinds of must haves.
> 
> A couple I can think of:
> 
> ...


Like Doug said, plus an oven thermometer, freezer thermometer, and an inverter to run the patio lights if you're dry camping...I'm sure I'll think of more stuff...Oh! a pizza stone to distribute the heat in your oven


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> I agree with Dan, a night of driveway camping (including preparing meals) will expose all kinds of must haves.
> 
> A couple I can think of:
> 
> ...


Great list Doug onlly other thing I can think of 
Extentsion Shore Line
Stick on levels
Camera to share your trips with us

Don


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

We are currently in the anti-flying bug shopping/fixing mode. While this site was down I was weak and visited another rv site...I know me bad...but ...gee I only read and looked at pictures...I did not post. ') One thread that I read was about some guy who rebuilt a camper...it was interesting...he took a piece of junk camper and redid it...the whole dang thang. First he gutted it...and then he rebuilt it from the floor up. At one point he gtot to a wall that had been infested with wasps or something....made a believer out of me...we bought an installed the screen of the funace exhaust...and tomorrow will do the vent area for the fridge..we are making that outselves. We will check the roof vents and see if they need screens also tomorrow. Oh yeah about the guy who rebuilt the camper...after he rebuilt all of the interior he replaced the exterior sides and the roof. (shoulda just bought an outback)


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

coffee, gotta have coffee and a GOOD coffee maker when camping!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> coffee, gotta have coffee and a GOOD coffee maker when camping!
> [snapback]129602[/snapback]​


Doxie,
I was going to add that earlier but I figured it was just a given!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

oh yeah!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Hobo Pie Irons! Gotta eat by the fire.








NOT the aluminum ones the cast Iron ones. (aluminum warps)
We have one that cooks 3 hotdogs/brats/sausage ... anyway,
we use cookie dough in it. Roll the dough and make
um... cookie "logs" to put it nicely compared to what the kids call them.









You will need smaller cookie sheets for the oven,
regular size do not fit.

We don't use RV toilet paper ... We use "Scott" tisue only. Never had a problem.

Family games to play

And it has been said already but bring coffee maker/coffee...y'r gonna need it!








I like mine with a timer that way I can wake up to coffee brewing









Ceramic heaters...use the electric at the park insted of your propane








you might run into a cool night depending where you are, and want to 
get the chill out of the air. And as we come into fall you will need it.

What kinda W/D sway are you using?

MaeJae


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Here's my list, Welcome to the site.

Regards, Glenn

RV Accessories
These are all items I try to keep in the RV without having to bring from home each trip. 
Some are essential, others are nice to have.

Electrical	
30 Amp extension cord
extra fuses 15, 20 amp
25' medium duty outdoor extension cord

Plumbing	
20' sewer line (good quality)
45 degree fitting
Variable size sewer connection fitting
20' Fresh water hose, or 2 -10'ers
"Y" connector for hose bib
Water hose pressure regulator
Water filter
Rubber gloves (disposable or chemical resistant)
Tank disinfectant
Hose nozzle
"J" connector (hose to city water connection)

Emergency Equip.	
jack for trailer (hydralic bottle type or scissor jack) 
lug wrench with fitting that fits your lug nuts
torque wrench
small tool kit (pliers, phillips, flat and #2 square drivers, adjustable wrench, etc.)
Teflon plumbers tape 
chaulk
Tube of Dicor for rubber roof repair and chaulk gun (as req'd)
50' nylon rope
road flares or emergency roadside markers
Rain poncho or rain suit
12v air pump
flashlights

Cooking	
Plates, bowls, glasses, cups
flatware and cooking utensils
pans and skillets
serving/carrying tray
BBQ grill, with propane or briquets as required
BBQ utensils and lighter
a good knife
cutting board
plastic bags, reynolds wrap, plastic wrap
coffee maker with filters
toaster
mixer
blender - for margaritas and such
griddle
dish towels
oven mitt

Sleeping	
Sheets
Blankets
Pillows

Bathing	
Towels
soap, shampoo, conditioner 
Tooth brushes and paste
Shaving gear
hairdryer
Everyone should have their own separate travel kit 
toilet paper (RV type)

Clothing	
set of sweats for everyone (just in case)
rubber sandals or slip on tennis shoes

Medical	
First aid kit with normal items
Asprin or tylonol
upset stomach medicine
meat tenderizer (for stings)
sunscreen

Non-Perishable Food	Make sure these are in sealable plastic containers
Spices
Cooking Oil
powdered drink mix
sugar
flour
tea bags
Salt & Pepper

Other (Inside)	
Throw rugs
trash can liner bags
paper towels and napkins
paper plates, plastic flatware, etc.
air freshener
games, videos, deck of cards, etc. (for when it rains)
cleaning supplies
dish soap
tablet and pen/pencils ( for keeping list of things to remember next time)
broom
Plastic container for misc. items. Scissors, small can of WD-40, cord, velcro, pins, etc.)
plastic bucket
toilet brush
fly swatter
sponges
DVD player and some movies
outside radio
matches or stick lighter

Other (Outside)	
outdoor carpeting to cover under awning area
Awning de-flappers and tie downs
lawn chairs
small folding end table
folding table for cooking counterspace outside
plastic table cloths and table cloth clamps
cooler for beverages outside
small step (7") for ingress/egress
squeegy for slide out roof cleaning on a handle
small step ladder


----------



## ssalois (Jun 19, 2006)

Careful on adding screens to the fridge exhaust. They move alot of heat and screen small enough to keep wasp out could cause alot of restriction. In turn the fridge could over heat.

Oh Yeah Beer and Party Lights!!

I would say the most important item for me are my misters. In this Texas heat you have to them!


----------



## rtavi (Jul 8, 2005)

What they said plus
1.lawn chairs
2.cooler or insulated grocery carrier if you have to make a run to the grocery store.
3. PRESSURE REDUCER for water line
4. 15 to 30 and 50 to 30 amp converter plugs depending so you can hook up to whatever the campground has. (if you hook to 15 amp dont try to run AC if you hook to 50 amp you are OK using converter plug. When we were in NY some state campgrounds only had 15 amp but it was cool and didnt need AC. Som upscale campgrounds only have 50 amp so you need converter plug for your 30 amp plug Camping world and sometimes walmart has these.
I would get a 30 amp extension cord from a camper store also as well as additional hose I have been in some state parks and Corp OF Engineers in PA,OK and NM where it was a "fur piece" to hookups from the sites (Cochiti Lake NM for one)
5. Additional hose for your sewer flush different color so you dont mix it up with potable
6. "Water Thief" this is a small connector with a tapered rubber piece on one end and a garden hose male coupler on the other. Some dump stations still have the connector cut off the end of the wash hose so you cant connect it to flush. Water thief lets you hold hose together well enough to get most stuff flushed.
7. Bird Tree and Flower identification books you are going to be outside a lot
8. pair of binoculars 
9. Plastic storage bin for sewer pipes fittings etc so drips are collected
10. Sting eze flying insect spray ant and roach spray (spray jacks and axles ) (having had a tribe of big black ants move in on me in Shenandoah and hide between the walls of my Coyote Hybrid camper I spray all attachments to ground-took like 4 weeks to finally get rid of them)
11. Silicone spray for steps jacks awining any moving parts.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> coffee, gotta have coffee and a GOOD coffee maker when camping!
> [snapback]129602[/snapback]​


Most Definitely









Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

And Mike's! Plenty of Mike's!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

This is all GOOD STUFF!! Best advice is to do the driveway camp or camp over at a friends place close to home for the weekend. Things tend to crop up that you didn't think about. You can see from the lists that some people have that the 85% of GVWT rule of thumb is a good one. Weight adds up quick! especially when you start to add those "wish I hadda one a those" to you TT.

Happy trails!

Eric


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Get some disposable gloves to wear when you empty the black tank....


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

rtavi said:


> What they said plus
> 1.lawn chairs
> 2.cooler or insulated grocery carrier if you have to make a run to the grocery store.
> 3. PRESSURE REDUCER for water line
> ...


I never thought of ant and roach spray for the jacks and axels...thanks


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> I never thought of ant and roach spray for the jacks and axels...thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a GREAT idea for all areas that touch the ground around the trailer.....add that to my Outback shopping list.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> skippershe said:
> 
> 
> > I never thought of ant and roach spray for the jacks and axels...thanksÂ
> ...


I wonder what that stuff might do to the tires? I would be careful with it around any rubber or plastic parts. Otherwise, a pretty good idea!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## edt (Jan 30, 2004)

First trip was with friends. They upgraded to a 25' prowler. It *really* helps if you can arrange to have experienced RVers with as you start.

The first night we camped there was an bad thunder storm. My awning was up and a couple of the gusts shook the trailer badly - I got soaked but lowered it... When I got back in the RV I looked at my friends new prowler. Their awning was half over their roof. About five of us were able to get it down and rolled where it should be... My friend was able to repair it when he got home (he was really relieved).

So, with this experience in mind, I would say get awning tie downs (or put the awning up when you are not outside). Also get a ladder. My friend needed to get up onto his roof... That ladder is really handy to clean off the top of the rear insert before pushing it back into the trailer.

Ed


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad your friend was able to get it fixed
Good point about having a ladder in the TT also

Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Absolutely. And a couple of long handle squeegees as well. We carry a four foot ladder and two squeegees (one wide one for the queen bed slide, and one narrow one for the side slide) to clean the tops before retracting the slides.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I carry an extendable broom/squeegee just have to get a ladder

Don


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Go through the trailer and note each and every fuse (the refrigerator has several, one that's hard to locate). Bring a couple of each along.

Bring a bunch of the 12-volt fuses you'll find in the power center, especially the 40-amp main ones.

Ed


----------



## Astronut (Feb 20, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> coffee, gotta have coffee and a GOOD coffee maker when camping!


Get the Coleman drip coffee maker that sets over a burner. It's awesone. Make 10 cups in about 10 minutes. Nothing like fresh coffee and almost no mess to clean up. Just dump the filters, rinse decanter and it done. No grounds basket to clean out, and no "Gee, how long has it been perking already".

Dave


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hey Gemsters,

How long is your shopping list at this point?











Astronut said:


> coffee, gotta have coffee and a GOOD coffee maker when camping!


Get the Coleman drip coffee maker that sets over a burner. It's awesone. Make 10 cups in about 10 minutes. Nothing like fresh coffee and almost no mess to clean up. Just dump the filters, rinse decanter and it done. No grounds basket to clean out, and no "Gee, how long has it been perking already".

Dave
[/quote]
I bought the Coleman coffee maker, read the user instructions and noticed that it is for use over a Coleman stove only...I called Coleman and they said absolutely not to use it on an RV stove because it would be too hot and could melt the whole base. It sounds like everyone here that has them has not had that problem, but I took it back anyway.

Dawn


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

skippershe said:


> Get the Coleman drip coffee maker that sets over a burner. It's awesone. Make 10 cups in about 10 minutes. Nothing like fresh coffee and almost no mess to clean up. Just dump the filters, rinse decanter and it done. No grounds basket to clean out, and no "Gee, how long has it been perking already".
> 
> Dave


I bought the Coleman coffee maker, read the user instructions and noticed that it is for use over a Coleman stove only...I called Coleman and they said absolutely not to use it on an RV stove because it would be too hot and could melt the whole base. It sounds like everyone here that has them has not had that problem, but I took it back anyway.

Dawn
[/quote]

I think I recall reading on a thread about the Coleman coffee maker a few months ago that the OBers who have them only use them on the outside stove because of the potential for too much heat if used on the inside stove.


----------



## Astronut (Feb 20, 2006)

[/quote]
I bought the Coleman coffee maker, read the user instructions and noticed that it is for use over a Coleman stove only...I called Coleman and they said absolutely not to use it on an RV stove because it would be too hot and could melt the whole base. It sounds like everyone here that has them has not had that problem, but I took it back anyway.

Dawn
[/quote]

We've used ours on both the inside and outside burners without any problems. They really don't need much heat, about half on the inside dial is plenty, a little more on the outside dial. The other thing is to make sure that you turn off the burner when it stops making the boiling sound. Coffee will continue to brew for about a minute as the last of the water drains through the grounds.

To use, I take the burner grills off and set the coffee maker sideways on the front burner inside, or use the larger burner outside (without the grill). Just be sure to turn the heat off when the sounds stops. Sure beats the mess and uncertainty of a perculator when there's no AC available (most of time where I camp).

Dave


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Astronut said:


> coffee, gotta have coffee and a GOOD coffee maker when camping!


Get the Coleman drip coffee maker that sets over a burner. It's awesone. Make 10 cups in about 10 minutes. Nothing like fresh coffee and almost no mess to clean up. Just dump the filters, rinse decanter and it done. No grounds basket to clean out, and no "Gee, how long has it been perking already".

Dave
[/quote]

Agree 100%. We have one and it is great. Some have said to watch the wall next to the stove for potenial fire, but I've checked ours and it (the wall) never even gets warm.


----------



## montanabound (Jan 6, 2006)

Don't forget a can opener for the ever important can of pork n beans.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

These are really good things to bring all I can add is Ham radio equipment, Big telescope, guide scope, Binoculars, Star charts, CCD cameras, Lots of technical books. Laptop with WiFi, Inverter extra batteries, cables and a GPS along with a list of local Geocashes in the area.









Camping stuff is good too


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> skippershe said:
> 
> 
> > I never thought of ant and roach spray for the jacks and axels...thanksÂ
> ...


You guys must not have read my post "March of the Ants"!!














I woke up with something in my BED! ANTS!! And, I'm very careful to put everything up, etc. I was on a paved surface, and everything, but they had a little colony going, and I went outside and they had a path going up and down my stabilizing supports!!







Killed those suckers!








Darlene action


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

montanabound said:


> Don't forget a can opener for the ever important can of pork n beans.


Ill second that !


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Astronut said:


> coffee, gotta have coffee and a GOOD coffee maker when camping!


Get the Coleman drip coffee maker that sets over a burner. It's awesone. Make 10 cups in about 10 minutes. Nothing like fresh coffee and almost no mess to clean up. Just dump the filters, rinse decanter and it done. No grounds basket to clean out, and no "Gee, how long has it been perking already".

Dave
[/quote]

We had one worked awesome but sold it to SIL
Hatcityhosehauler I think still uses his

DOn


----------

